
Patent reform bill on Senate agenda after recess - joelhaus
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/175099-patent-reform-bill-on-senate-agenda-after-recess
======
Jach
Two things that make me instantly distrust this:

> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-Nev.) said the patent-reform bill will
> be the first to move after the recess, as part of a package of legislation
> designed to boost job creation. Reid and Sen. Patrick Leahy (D-Vt.) said the
> bill, which attempts to speed patent applications, is expected to create
> 200,000 jobs.

> The bill has drawn opposition from small inventors, and some provisions are
> controversial, such as one that would make it easier to challenge business
> method patents. But the legislation has wide-ranging support from industry,
> both parties, the U.S. Chamber of Commerce and the White House.

"Patent reform" means completely different things to people in D.C. and people
on HN.

~~~
foobarbazetc
You have to love that the "U.S. Chamber of Commerce" is thought of as some
sort of representative entity, when it's really just a front for conservative
corporate interests.

Great branding, though.

